# Kefalonia Long Term Rentals and Health Care



## sunamigos (May 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
Thinking of moving from the Costa Blanca Spain to Kefalonia, when we can sell our villa, hopefully by next year. 
Does anyone know of any long term, 12 + months villa rentals, with a pool, sensibly priced?
Also what is the health care system like on the island.
Look forward to any reply and help.

David & Larraine.


----------



## dab (May 7, 2011)

Private healthcare on kefalonia is adequate, state healthcare very poor. The character of the island varies from north to south. The area around Fiscardo in the north is very beautiful but isolated in winter, most of the expat community is congregated in the south. /SNIP/


----------



## sunamigos (May 27, 2011)

Hi Dabs, thanks for your reply, however we would love to hear from people living down south, where we note the properties are more reasonably priced ! - IS THERE A REASON FOR THE BIG DIVIDE ???

We are retirees by age but our bodies think we are still in our 40's )
Like another expat, we too have been looking at Crete and of course the economic climate, so we are still keeping our options open. However we still dream of finding a quiet haven, where the weather is not too wet or cold in the winter, and are not looking for night life or entertainment, but a sea view is a must.

Perhaps there are some builders out there with built properties not yet sold, who would consider a one year rental, with maybe a chance of buying afterwards ?

Would love to hear from anyone with enough time to spend on the PC who would like to tell us why they chose Kefalonia and if they are still happy with their decision.

bye for now,:ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunamigos said:


> Hi Dabs, thanks for your reply, however we would love to hear from people living down south, where we note the properties are more reasonably priced ! - IS THERE A REASON FOR THE BIG DIVIDE ???
> 
> We are retirees by age but our bodies think we are still in our 40's )
> Like another expat, we too have been looking at Crete and of course the economic climate, so we are still keeping our options open. However we still dream of finding a quiet haven, where the weather is not too wet or cold in the winter, and are not looking for night life or entertainment, but a sea view is a must.
> ...


if anyone does have such a property, please conatct sunamigos by PM


----------



## dab (May 7, 2011)

*Why properties cost more in the north of Kefalonia*



xabiachica said:


> if anyone does have such a property, please conatct sunamigos by PM


The north is more beautiful than the south of Kefalonia (that is not to say that the south is not beautiful) villas tend to be on bigger properties in the north and land is not so easy to acquire. All this adds up to a generally more expensive properties. But you get real value for money in terms of exclusivity and beauty - the area around Fiscardo is arguably the most beautiful in Greece.


----------



## sunamigos (May 27, 2011)

dab said:


> The north is more beautiful than the south of Kefalonia (that is not to say that the south is not beautiful) villas tend to be on bigger properties in the north and land is not so easy to acquire. All this adds up to a generally more expensive properties. But you get real value for money in terms of exclusivity and beauty - the area around Fiscardo is arguably the most beautiful in Greece.


Hi Dab,
thank you for this information, very interesting. Do you or anyone else have any opinions on the area of Loutra / Lourdata . We have heard this area is a small micro-climate !

Perhaps someone could give us advice on building our own Villa ? What is the general cost of land and build per metre, and has this been affected at all by the economy ?

bye for now 
Sunamigos


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

sunamigos said:


> Hi Dab,
> thank you for this information, very interesting. Do you or anyone else have any opinions on the area of Loutra / Lourdata . We have heard this area is a small micro-climate !
> 
> Perhaps someone could give us advice on building our own Villa ? What is the general cost of land and build per metre, and has this been affected at all by the economy ?
> ...


You could try these people Welcome to the AEC Group offering property for sale in Kefalonia / Property for sale / Land for sale / Off plan for sale they built my house in Kefalonia and even 9 years later I am still very pleased with it. although there are others on the Island I have had no dealings with them so could not recommend them.
Lourdata area is very nice infact you will find the whole Livathos area of the island is lovely. 
Good Luck


----------

